# Header



## JPdensetsu (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm lookin' for a signature... A *flash media player* (kbtes doesn't matter) with a song of chrono trigger on it... Please also animated with the characters of Chrono triggers and with a start & Stop button. You can use Flash cs3 or cs4
Who can help me?
Anyway Thanks in advance


----------



## Egonny (Dec 9, 2008)

Is flash even allowed in here as sig?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 9, 2008)

It's allowed but I'm going to use it on DS-Scene...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 9, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> It's allowed but I'm going to use it on DS-Scene...



And you ask it on GBAtemp?
Hopefully someone is good enough to do it


----------



## Egonny (Dec 9, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could, but then i'd have to know how to make a media player  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I'll try, but you should give the time, and the music and sprites.

Edit2: Got a music player source, now just only need to adjust to music and sprites.
It can play multiple songs, you want that?
LOL Belgium rulezz


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 10, 2008)

TAKE IT TO DS-SCENE THIS IS GBATEMP 


Anyway, I suck at flash......


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 10, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> TAKE IT TO DS-SCENE THIS IS GBATEMP
> 
> 
> Anyway, I suck at flash......


Why, you may only spend 80kb for Avatar *&* sig


----------

